# Arminian Today



## panta dokimazete (Oct 21, 2008)

At first, I thought it was a satire blog, but then...well, here is a little convo in comments on this post.



> 7. But there is an undeniable difference between the Calvinists and Arminians, with regard to the three other questions. Here they divide; the former believe absolute, the latter only conditional, predestination. The Calvinists hold, (1.) God has absolutely decreed, from all eternity, to save such and such persons, and no others; and that Christ died for these, and none else. The Arminians hold, God has decreed, from all eternity, touching all that have the written word, "He that believeth shall be saved: He that believeth not, shall be condemned:" And in order to this, "Christ died for all, all that were dead in trespasses and sins;" that is, for every child of Adam, since "in Adam all died."



JD Longmire said...

Bluntly, a foundational proposition of Arminianism is false - conditional predestination is an oxymoron. It is inherently inconsistent and self-contradicting, therefore any conclusion built on the premise is faulty.
October 20, 2008 7:31 AM 


The Seeking Disciple said...

Unless it is built on Scripture then it is built on presupposition then it is going to fail. However, I believe that conditional predestination is clearly based on Scripture.
October 20, 2008 4:53 PM 


JD Longmire said...

QUOTE:However, I believe that conditional predestination is clearly based on Scripture.

The term "conditional predestination" is contradictory - if something is predestined - that means "before destined" - which means that all conditions have been taken into account and work together to fit the destined result.

That is - there is no condition that can change the pre-established destiny or conclusion.

Romans 8:28 We know that all things work together for good for those who love the Lord and are called according to His purpose.

Conditional destiny would not be contradictory - which is what Arminianism teaches - a non-Biblical doctrine.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 21, 2008)

conditional predestination  Have you raised the issue of Pharaoh, Esau and Judas?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 22, 2008)

Not yet - this last response has not been answered - hopefully because the author is considering his ways...


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 22, 2008)

> And in order to this, "Christ died for all, all that were dead in trespasses and sins;" that is, for every child of Adam, since "in Adam all died."



You might want to address, yes all have died in Adam, but not all are saved nor did Christ die for all. Use the remaining part of the verse and verses of the text that he's quoting.


> 22For as in Adam all die, even so *in Christ shall all be made alive*.23But every man in his own order: Christ the firstfruits; afterward *they that are Christ's *at his coming.



If you have time to engage him, maybe you could address the different meanings of all, world, etc., in the context in which these words are used.


----------



## TimV (Oct 22, 2008)

> hopefully because the author is considering his ways



Hopefully! Conditional predestination? He's been watching too many Star Trek potential time line episodes.


----------

